# Anyone use a AQUATEK mini regulator?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Has anyone used an aquatech mini (paintball) regulator?
They are on sale for 87$ right now and i have been debating one for a 6g nano tank.


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

i was looking at them too but am still on DIY for the price. when i was looking they were about $150? so $87 sounds like a crazy good deal. dammit i wasn't planning on spen ding more lol. where is this deal?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Amazon. It's there Black Friday deal. 

How much do you think customs would be? Debating shipping one here or to someone's place at the border

I'm going to try HC and I hear it loves co2


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Aquatek seems to be a Californian company so it would be duty free. Dont quote me on anything NAFTA related but even if its made in china, you're buying from an american company right? even with customs its a great deal. the mini is regular $140.

thanks, i don't know if i can resist this deal hahaha. (as i have to go change my yeast)


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Best way is to ship to the states PO box then pick it up from there and there will be no more duty fee


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

if you didn't notice, hes in kelowna. I use point roberts shell station, theyre open on the weekend!

still sitting here staring at the "add to cart" button


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

If you buy one..can I bribe you to order me one aswell?


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Had a sobering talk with the missus so I'm not ordering it haha. But I still think it's a crazy good deal. Order the tank too, it's half price. Probably how much you'd find a used tank for.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

do-boy86 said:


> Had a sobering talk with the missus so I'm not ordering it haha. But I still think it's a crazy good deal. Order the tank too, it's half price. Probably how much you'd find a used tank for.


I probably shouldn't. But I still might. 100$ isn't bad for a second co2 setup


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

EVERYONE here always said:


> I probably shouldn't. But......


Hahaha! I know the feeling. I came into this hobby by accident just over 2 months ago by being given a fluval edge.

"ill just spend $50-100, no big deal"

Now I have a second bigger tank and have spent way more than that just on plants!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I started with a fluval edge two. Now I have 2 nanos an 84g and another nano in the works. This hobby is like crack


Damn.. I ordered one. 119 cdn after import charges. Now I just need to find a cheap 20-24oz paintball co2 tank


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Is all your tanks in the same room? If so why not just buy a 10 or 20 pound and get a splitter to all your tanks


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My 10lb co2 is in my media room. Rest are in my room on the desk/dressers. I didn't want to drill through the wall


----------

